# Whatever happened to Stiletto?



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. I ordered a stiletto TiBone 15 3 months ago. I still havent gotten it. Also when i give them a call, they tell me it is backorders, but they will be receiving a shipment on such and such a date. They say you will have the hammer by next week. Next week comes and goes, then i go through this again. HMMMM. Did the slow down in building hurt them also? Be leary of Stiletto from here on out.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I think my local tool shop has them in stock want me to see and put you in contact if they do?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

whoops, wrong critter I posted.

http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-TB15MC-15-Ounce-Titanium-Milled-Face/dp/B00079R1YM


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Like charimon says a couple of local shops have them. Ti bones are a little harder to find. A couple of guys I know scored them off E-bay.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm, I have never ordered directly from them for their prices are alot higher then at most retailers (around here atleast). They are in stock locally here. I would get in contact with your local TTI rep, when I had a problem with my saw contacting them directly was usless, local store was usless but the rep fixed my problem in a matter of hours.:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I had heard that they are now making the hammers in china. Not sure if its true, but maybe that could have something to do with it. 

On a side note:laughing: does anyone know if the rumor is true?


Dave


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

dkillianjr said:


> On a side note does anyone know if the rumor is true?


I know some guy that has a relative that met a guy whose brother has inside information that knows this is absolutely true, for a fact.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I had heard that they are now making the hammers in china. Not sure if its true, but maybe that could have something to do with it.


I order stuff from china all the time, and it does not take three f**kin months to arrive. Cancel your order, get a refund and buy from an online or local retailer that has one in stock....oh and send them a nice email telling them to go pi$$ up a rope....after you get the refund.

BTW how did you wait 3 months! I would get restless at 3 days!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They must be on that slow boat from china.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is what happens to companies when the media influences them. It has been happening a lot now in 2010.

Other examples....
BFG was short on NEW tires this year as they cut production 50% in 2009
Trek bicycle company reduced the number of bikes made for 2010 now there is a 4 month back order.

Just a couple examples I have run into in my day to day life.

Cole


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes they are made in china


http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/stiletto-owned-chinese-55992/


http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands
http://www.stanleyblackanddecker.com/products-services/our-brands

Mac Tools are owned by BDK Now?

What the )(&#)($*&# is happening out there?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> This is what happens to companies when the media influences them.
> Trek bicycle company reduced the number of bikes made for 2010 now there is a 4 month back order.


Knowing WI, mebbe trek also bought into the "green" bs? build less and people will want to save the planet and walk everywhere......


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

john5mt said:


> What the )(&#)($*&# is happening out there?


What this country cannot send offshore to make more money, this country will bring in cheaper labor to make more money.

Thus...what used to be a nation has turned into "a vague geographical region in which to conduct business".


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

We are not much of a manufacturing strong hold anymore.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Thus...what used to be a nation has turned into "a vague geographical region in which to conduct business".


....Not exactly the first thing that pops into my head when I think of the states...


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

On Trek, they saw the recession, they saw the need to make profits, they reduced staff, they did NOT see that cycling is the new Golf... crap more expensive new bikes out there with fancy GPS, electronic doohickies. I have to spank them with my old beast and crappy HRM telling me when I need to watch that I don't blow (and that's usually after some carnage has been done).

BTW, it's not on my profile but I'm an Old School cyclist.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> We are not much of a manufacturing strong hold anymore.


...due to the push.
A lot of the "push" is from govt and/or political agenda'd groups (sierra club, etc) via govt regulations--land use, air quality, disposal, tax, workers comp, workers/enviro lawsuits, etc.

Also, US mfgrs set up subsidiaries in, say, the caymans (or even mehico). Items by/for them get made in mexico/china, the intermediary buys it, then "sells" it to the stateside sister company. What this translates into is big money profit is made offshore, thus outside of US tax jurisdiction, so it's sheltered. IIRC, hollywood even does this for when they make their films in non union countries.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> ....Not exactly the first thing that pops into my head when I think of the states...


In CO, easily 90% of the workers are mexicans that can't speak any english--and indeed, have little reason to. Conservative business owners like to hire them for their pocketbooks and liberal/progressive people like to have them here for programs/votes/budgets. This means a lot of people are putting their own financial interests ahead of the welfare/good of the country.
The costs are socialized and while the benefits are privatized.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

texastutt said:


> BTW, it's not on my profile but I'm an Old School cyclist.



My first "ten speed" was a Holdsworth. My second "ten speed-ish" was a trek 510. IIRC, the first one was free and the second one cost $400. Never should have gotten rid of the 510 as that was a touring bike that fit nice and could bash it up/down stairs, etc. w/no worries.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> My first "ten speed" was a Holdsworth. My second "ten speed-ish" was a trek 510. IIRC, the first one was free and the second one cost $400. Never should have gotten rid of the 510 as that was a touring bike that fit nice and could bash it up/down stairs, etc. w/no worries.


Reminded me of this for some reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Stiletto. I called them because people keep asserting, with little or no evidence, on forums like this that the hammers are made in China.
The woman I spoke with said different models have different countries of origin and she has to look them up one by one. The first two ti-bone models she punched in showed the U.S. as the country of origin. I didn't pester her to punch in any more numbers.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I just got off the phone with Stiletto. I called them because people keep asserting, with little or no evidence, on forums like this that the hammers are made in China.


Who cares.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

so did you look at the website ? i dont care what she says or you think the evidence ON THE WEBSITE says that titech owns stiletto


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Reminded me of this for some reason.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4


You using polyurethane now? I'm waiting for some to dry, so I watched the vid, zoning out, mildly amused....until the jeanshot. 

I'd ask how ya came across that video, but on this thread we're discussing stilettos..... :laughing:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

If you head over to www.mcfeelys.com they have country of origin listed for all the stiletto stuff that they sell. I'm curious to know how much the price dropped when they sent most of their stuff over to china? It's nice to see a bunch of Americans lose their jobs so I can save a dollar on a $100 hammer and a $75 pry bar.  I'm sure the CEO got a nice bonus though. :clap:


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

J.C. said:


> If you head over to www.mcfeelys.com they have country of origin listed for all the stiletto stuff that they sell. I'm curious to know how much the price dropped when they sent most of their stuff over to china? :clap:


They will charge what you will pay. 

My 12oz. hickory handle stilleto said made in China on it somewhere in the packaging. It was purchased about a year ago.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You using polyurethane now?


Not now, but I use it alot. :laughing:



> so did you look at the website ? i dont care what she says or you think the evidence ON THE WEBSITE says that titech owns stiletto


John just because a company based outside the US owns them doesn't mean they are made in that country.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Kind of hard to read but, all but 5 things are made in the china.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/icatalog/master/f/133


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya well it figures. I bought a Stiletto hammer expecting Stiletto themselves to have the hammer. They must be the company that sells the tool, then some chinese manufacturer makes it then ships it off. But, i do see why they say the economy is doing better. Seems like they shut production down in every industry, laid everyone off. The companies had no expense it was all pofit. Then when the supply ran out, the business is at a standstill. Unreal how far we have fallen as a country.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

CO762 said:


> You using polyurethane now? I'm waiting for some to dry, so I watched the vid, zoning out, mildly amused....until the jeanshot.
> 
> I'd ask how ya came across that video, but on this thread we're discussing stilettos..... :laughing:


That video has hit every cyclist at least twice in our in boxes.... :jester:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Thanks for the back up warner

I knew when they switched cuz i broke my made in america nail claw and when they sent me a replacement the machine and fit n finish were definitely not the same. :furious:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

john5mt said:


> I knew when they switched cuz i broke my made in america nail claw and when they sent me a replacement the machine and fit n finish were definitely not the same. :furious:


I'd complaiin to them, definitely raise enough stink so it goes back to the PLA manufacturing facility. No reason political prisoners shouldn't turn out high quality products. They don't know how good they have it. Those inmates on that production line need to be turned over to the PLA's Ministry of Organ Donation.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

texastutt said:


> That video has hit every cyclist at least twice in our in boxes.... :jester:


Old guys like me have left that cabbage patch. But some know nothing else, so they just continue on. I used to hang out w/steve. Never met andy--he was off doing the euro-thingie.

http://www.hampsten.com/


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Old guys like me have left that cabbage patch. But some know nothing else, so they just continue on. I used to hang out w/steve. Never met andy--he was off doing the euro-thingie.
> 
> http://www.hampsten.com/


I got to race with Davis and the crowd.
I usually ended up racing with Rebeca, Connie and the Girls... I was a CAT 3 could have been a CAT 2... but no real chance of getting any where other than having a blast... Still having a blast.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

texastutt said:


> ... Still having a blast.


Is this your way of saying "Yes, that was me in that vid"? :laughing:


----------

